# Camping and carrying



## meek (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm new here so if this has been covered elsewhere I apologize. I just purchased my first weapon recently but have not yet received my license. I was wondering what rights I have as far as carrying my pistol when i go camping. I was told by another member of GApacking that as long as my pistol was unloaded and in a case I could take it with me when i went hiking and camping. Can anyone give me clarification of what I can legaly do in this situation? I prefer to be able to take my pistol when going into the woods but am not sure if I can do so. Thank you for any responses.


----------



## NGxplr22 (Mar 2, 2010)

Where are you talking about camping?
Once you receive your GFL you will be able to carry it, loaded and ready to go, in state parks, WMAs (as long as they aren't on Corps of Engineers property), National Forest land and as of February 22nd, National Parks and preserves.

This list only applies to Georgia, as other states like Alabama still prohibit carry in some areas such as state parks.

On private property it's up to the property owner and you can be asked to leave.


----------



## meek (Mar 2, 2010)

NGxplr22 said:


> Where are you talking about camping?
> Once you receive your GFL you will be able to carry it, loaded and ready to go, in state parks, WMAs (as long as they aren't on Corps of Engineers property), National Forest land and as of February 22nd, National Parks and preserves.
> 
> This list only applies to Georgia, as other states like Alabama still prohibit carry in some areas such as state parks.
> ...



It's called Panther Creek.  It's state park land.  My main concern is what I am allowed to do without a license.  From what I gather the only thing i can do is keep it in my truck.  I'll be miles from my truck so that does me no good.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 2, 2010)

Panther Creek, as in the Panther creek near Clayton? If so, it's not state land. It's a Ntl Rec area in the Chatt NF... I don't know what the rules are so I might not be of any help but ig you have to keep it unloaded and in your pack then what's th epoint. I've camped in Panther Creek several times and I've never carried or felt the need to. There are tons upon tons of dayhikers headed to and from the falls and I've even seen county cops on the trail.


----------



## NGxplr22 (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry, I misread your post and what you were asking.

Without a GFL, you can't carry in a state park. 
If you choose to leave it in your truck I suggest you unload it, and secure it as well as you can. Pick up a good bike cable lock and lock it to a seat frame or something. 

Just out of curiosity, when did you apply for your GFL? It would be worth the time(IMO) to call and see if it is ready and sitting on the Probate judge's desk, or sitting on a clerk's desk waiting to be mailed out.


----------



## NGxplr22 (Mar 2, 2010)

If it is in a National Forest then the same laws still apply.
http://www.fs.fed.us/r3/tonto/LawEnforcement/FAQs/index.shtml#CarryFirearm3

Georgia does allow for the open carry of a firearm (without a GFL) if you are hunting or fishing (you must have a hunting/fishing license).

Ga code 16-11-128


> The only exception to this law is no permit shall be required for persons with a valid hunting or fishing license on their person or for persons not required by law to have hunting licenses who are engaged in legal hunting, fishing, or sport shooting when the persons have the permission of the owner of the land on which the activities are being conducted; provided, further, that the pistol or revolver, whenever loaded, shall be carried only in an open and fully exposed manner.


----------



## meek (Mar 4, 2010)

NGxplr22 said:


> If it is in a National Forest then the same laws still apply.
> http://www.fs.fed.us/r3/tonto/LawEnforcement/FAQs/index.shtml#CarryFirearm3
> 
> Georgia does allow for the open carry of a firearm (without a GFL) if you are hunting or fishing (you must have a hunting/fishing license).
> ...



Well I do have a fishing license but that doesn't make any sense.  Why would someone be able to open carry just because they have a fishing license?  I could understand with a hunting license.  Basically what I'm reading is that I can open carry in a national park with a fishing license, I don't need a GFL.  Seems odd to me.  Actually after reading that am I to understand that I have to be on land where I have the owners permission to carry in order to do so.


----------



## blues brother (Mar 4, 2010)

Meek,
I don't condone breaking the law. However, My saftey comes first.
I would carry it with or without the lic. Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.
Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## THWACKG5 (Mar 4, 2010)

blues brother said:


> Meek,
> I don't condone breaking the law. However, My saftey comes first.
> I would carry it with or without the lic. Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.
> Just my thoughts on the matter.



I agree, obviously if you buy a pistol and plan on carrying concealed then you need to get your GFL.

However if I where ever in the position were I didnt have my GFL yet and I were going on a camping trip, ya'll better believe Im gonna be packin!!! 

Right wrong either way like BB said my saftely is number one!

Besides if you conceal it properly nobody will ever even know!!


----------



## NGxplr22 (Mar 4, 2010)

> Why would someone be able to open carry just because they have a fishing license?


In Georgia it would be because the law states they can.



> I could understand with a hunting license.


I can think of a few reasons why it would be usefull to have a sidearm while fishing as well.




> Basically what I'm reading is that I can open carry in a national park with a fishing license, I don't need a GFL.


The national parks allow carry per state law. State law allows open carry  without a GFL for someone who is fishing and has a valid fishing license. So it seems to me that you are reading correctly.



> Seems odd to me


Just trying to make you aware of your legal options.


----------



## meek (Mar 5, 2010)

NGxplr22 said:


> In Georgia it would be because the law states they can.
> 
> 
> I can think of a few reasons why it would be usefull to have a sidearm while fishing as well.
> ...



By no means am I questioning your input.  I appreciate your help in the matter.  The law just reads in a confusing manner to me.  I'm going to do some double checking maybe by calling around to find out for sure.  Thanks again.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 5, 2010)

Call around u are liable to get as many different answers as the times u pose a question. LEO each have their own interpretations it seems. If u don't believe that check out the posts in the firearms section under the thread about what LEO thinks about non LEO carrying. If that don't confuse u nothing will.


----------



## meek (Mar 5, 2010)

hawgrider1200 said:


> Call around u are liable to get as many different answers as the times u pose a question. LEO each have their own interpretations it seems. If u don't believe that check out the posts in the firearms section under the thread about what LEO thinks about non LEO carrying. If that don't confuse u nothing will.



Yeah a lot of this is confusing.  I'm trying to get it all down though.  Everyone has a different point of view or interpretation.


----------



## NGxplr22 (Mar 5, 2010)

meek said:


> By no means am I questioning your input.  I appreciate your help in the matter.  The law just reads in a confusing manner to me.  I'm going to do some double checking maybe by calling around to find out for sure.  Thanks again.



No offense taken my friend. Rereading my last post it sounds kinda smartaleck-ish, but it wasn't meant to be.
I just want to lay it out there as it is written in the laws or regulations, without murking it with my opinions.

 It can easily be confusing, especially since there are so many aspects to take into account.
I just try to follow the laws as closely as I can, and hope that I never have to argue my interpretation in a court, although I accept that by carrying it's always a possibility.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Slingblade (Mar 9, 2010)

When and in what county did you apply for your GFL?


----------



## Balrog (Mar 11, 2010)

> Basically what I'm reading is that I can open carry in a national park with a fishing license, I don't need a GFL.



Are there any national parks in GA to which this rule would apply?


----------



## Slingblade (Mar 17, 2010)

meek said:


> Well I do have a fishing license but that doesn't make any sense.  Why would someone be able to open carry just because they have a fishing license?  I could understand with a hunting license.  Basically what I'm reading is that I can open carry in a national park with a fishing license, I don't need a GFL.  Seems odd to me.  Actually after reading that am I to understand that I have to be on land where I have the owners permission to carry in order to do so.



You must be *engaged* in hunting or fishing, not just have a hunting and/or fishing license.


----------



## jimhrnr (Mar 20, 2010)

You're in the woods for God's sake.  Carry your piece for protection.  Carry it concealed and don't advertise and you'll be fine.  Break the law at you're own risk however!!!


----------



## knappermike (Mar 24, 2010)

I found this statement on Georgiapacking.org stating that it is legal to carry on DNR property and buildings with a GFL.  This said it is a "plain english" web page.  but this was in the long version page.  I hope this helps.  Mike

State parks, historic sites, and recreational areas: Except for those with a valid license to carry, it is against the law in Georgia to carry or attempt to carry a deadly weapon onto a park, historic site, or recreational area. The term 'park, historic site, or recreational area' means a park, historic site, or recreational area which is operated by or for and is under the custody and control of the Department of Natural Resources (DNR).


----------

